# Krátké tvary adjektiv



## francisgranada

Chcem sa Vás spýtať na používanie tzv. krátkych (vlastne pôvodnych) tvarov prídavných mien v dnešnej češtine. Inými slovami, či sa jedná už len o ustálené spojenia/archaizmy/knižné výrazy/výnimky alebo ešte "nie celkom" .

Príklady: _schopen, dlužen, spokojen_, _překvapen, spojen, rozbit, naladěn, přejat, vysunut _...


----------



## bibax

Ty tvoje příklady jsou vesměs příčestí trpná, která se užívají v trpném rodě. Užití "dlouhého" tvaru někdy mění význam, ale většinou to jen zní blbě.

Příklad: Smíchov byl k Praze připojen v roce 1922 ("připojený" zde napíše jen pitoma, ale těch by se jistě našlo dost).

Nebo jsi měl spíše na mysli adjektiva jako mlád, stár?

Jiří Wolker zemřel mlád.
Cítím se stár a nemocen.

To by dnes už asi nikdo neřekl, leda s nějakým úmyslem.


----------



## francisgranada

bibax said:


> Ty tvoje příklady jsou vesměs příčestí trpná, která se užívají v trpném rodě... Nebo jsi měl spíše na mysli adjektiva jako mlád, stár? ...


 
Mal som na mysli všeobecne, ale máš pravdu, išlo mi aj o také ako _mlád_, _stár _... V podstate som chcel otvoriť diskusiu na túto temu.



> Smíchov byl k Praze připojen v roce 1922 ("připojený" zde napíše jen pitoma, ale těch by se jistě našlo dost).


 
Pokiaľ sa týka trpných príčastí mi šlo práve o to čo hovoríš. Osobne neviem posúdiť, či všetci, ktorí používajú "plné tvary" v trp. rode, sú "pitomci" , preto tá moja otázka...

Napr.:
Nejsem _spokojen_ s našimi komunikacemi ...
ale:
Nečas: S některými ministry nejsem _spokojený_, ale ještě dostanou čas ...
Nejsem _spokojený_ s fungováním Klubcentra Ústí nad Orlicí ...


----------



## bibax

Musíš rozlišovat pasivní vazbu a obyčejné přídavné jméno se sponou.

"S některými ministry nejsem spokojený..." není pasivum, nemůžeš to obrátit na "někteří ministři mě nespokojili". Tady můžeš klidně použít "jsem spokojený", stejně jako "jsem spokojen". Podobně "jsem mladý (mlád)" také není pasivum.

Naproti tomu je pasivní vazba např.

Byl jsem uspokojen některými ministryněmi (tj. některé ministryně mě uspokojili.)
Reaktor byl vážně poškozen zemětřesením. (tj. zemětřesení poškodilo reaktor.)

Něco jiného je tedy:

1) V březnu byl reaktor vážně poškozen zemětřesením.
2) Když přišla vlna tsunami, byl již reaktor vážně poškozený.


----------



## francisgranada

bibax said:


> Musíš rozlišovat pasivní vazbu a obyčejné přídavné jméno se sponou.
> 
> "S některými ministry nejsem spokojený..." není pasivum, nemůžeš to obrátit na "někteří ministři mě nespokojili". Tady můžeš klidně použít "jsem spokojený", stejně jako "jsem spokojen". Podobně "jsem mladý (mlád)" také není pasivum.
> 
> Naproti tomu je pasivní vazba např.
> 
> Byl jsem uspokojen některými ministryněmi (tj. některé ministryně mě uspokojili.)
> Reaktor byl vážně poškozen zemětřesením. (tj. zemětřesení poškodilo reaktor.)
> 
> Něco jiného je tedy:
> 
> 1) V březnu byl reaktor vážně poškozen zemětřesením.
> 2) Když přišla vlna tsunami, byl již reaktor vážně poškozený.


 
Díky, s odpovědí jsem velice _spokojen_


----------



## francisgranada

P.S. V minulosti sa používali tvary ako _stár_, _mlád_ apod... Ako vyzerali tie "krátke" tvary od adjektív ako _dobrý_, _zlý_, _hezký_, _vysoký, dlouhý, krátký, pouhý ... (dobr, zl , hezek, vysok, dluh, krátek, puh ... ???  ). _

Alebo už v češtine nie sú všetky doložené ?


----------



## bibax

Ve středním rodě jmenné tvary stále existují jako zpodstatnělá přídavná jména: sucho, mokro, dobro, zlo, blaho. V ženském a středním rodě se stále ještě dají archaicky použít i jako adjektiva: cesta jest po dešti mokra. Akorát s mužským rodem je potíž. Většina těchto tvarů patrně zanikla již ve staročeštině. Ty tvary se ale dají odhadnout: měkek, lehek, tvrd, těžek, púh, zel, dobr, mokr, etc.

Celkem dobře se drží: jsem toho dalek, chodím bos (bylo i chodím pěš).

A ještě jsem si vzpomněl na poručíka Troníka:

_*Sláb* jenom ten, kdo ztratil v sebe víru, ..._


----------



## Garin

A ještě: "Ježek sobě kadeřav."


----------



## Tchesko

francisgranada said:


> Mal som na mysli všeobecne, ale máš pravdu, išlo mi aj o také ako _mlád_, _stár _... V podstate som chcel otvoriť diskusiu na túto temu.



Ahoj, na toto téma existuje článek v Internetové jazykové příručce!


----------



## francisgranada

Tchesko said:


> Ahoj, na toto téma existuje článek v Internetové jazykové příručce!


 
Díky !


----------



## jazyk

Tady taky je něco.


----------



## francisgranada

jazyk said:


> Tady taky je něco.


 
Obrigado . Summa summarum, zdá sa že tie tzv. krátke tvary adjektív sú aj v češtine na ústupe. Pre porovnanie, v slovenčine prakticky vôbec neexistujú (až na veľmi málo výnimiek, v niektorých ustálených spojeniach).


----------



## bibax

Obligato. 

V těch článcích se mimo jiné kulantně říká, že v českém národě neustále roste počet pitomců, kteří neumějí dobře česky. Většinou se to politicky korektně omlouvá tím, že se prý jazyk mění a vyvíjí. Jasně, že se musí měnit. Ze stupidních počítačových her se mládež česky nenaučí.

Minulý týden jsem v novinách četl:

*Při útoku byl zraněný i šéf mise OSN.*

Další moula, který dokonce píše do novin. Kdyby tam nebylo to "i", tak by to získalo úplně jiný význam.

Mne by zajímalo, jak slovenština rozlišuje významy následujících vět:

a) Při útoku byl zraněn šéf mise OSN (někdo ho zranili během útoku).
b) Při útoku byl zraněný šéf mise OSN (dobelhal se tam navzdory svým zraněním).


----------



## francisgranada

bibax said:


> Obligato.  ... Mne by zajímalo, jak slovenština rozlišuje významy následujících vět:
> 
> a) Při útoku byl zraněn šéf mise OSN (někdo ho zranili během útoku).
> b) Při útoku byl zraněný šéf mise OSN (dobelhal se tam navzdory svým zraněním).


 
a) Pri útoku bol zranený šéf misie OSN 
b) Pri útoku bol aj zranený šéf misie OSN 

Zo štylistického hľadiska je v slovenčine (a mám dojem že aspoň z časti aj v češtine) asi prirodzenejšie vyhnúť sa trpnému rodu keď sa dá, napr.: "Pri útoku sa zranil šéf misie OSN". 

Mám ale pocit (nie je príliš relevantný, keďže nie som rodený Čech), že totiž kým význam vety _"Při útoku byl zraněn šéf mise OSN"_ je jednoznačný, tak v prípade _"Při útoku byl zraněný šéf mise OSN"_ to dnes už tak "stopercentné" nie je. Tým vôbec nechecem povedať, že to je tak správne alebo nedajbože "dobré" ... 

(Osobne som za zachovanie všetkých krátkych tvarov v češtine, ovšem ako to je všeobecne _známo_, ja som ten posledný koho sa na to pýtajú  ...)


----------



## vianie

Dnes som prvý raz raňajkoval isté celozrnné chlebíky, na ktorých obale (ten som schválne uchoval pre túto príležitosť) je okrem iného napísané (alebo _napísanô_): _Kamut je pěstován pouze v bio kvalitě a nikdy nebyl křížený nebo geneticky modifikovaný. Je oblíben pro svou přirozenou sladkost_ atď. atď. ))


----------



## jazyk

Křížen a modifikován by bolo lepšie.


----------



## francisgranada

vianie said:


> Dnes som prvý raz raňajkoval isté celozrnné chlebíky, na ktorých obale (ten som schválne uchoval pre túto príležitosť) je okrem iného napísané (alebo _napísanô_): _Kamut je pěstován pouze v bio kvalitě a nikdy nebyl křížený nebo geneticky modifikovaný. Je oblíben pro svou přirozenou sladkost_ atď. atď. ))


 
 (to je exemplárna veta, na ktorej sa dajú analyzovať asi všetky aspekty o ktorých tu hovoríme ...)

A propos: to _napísanô_ vyzerá na ten tzv. krátky tvar v slovenčene (nárečový, samozrejme).


----------

